# Octaves, Zouks, Citterns, Tenors and Electrics > Four, Five and Eight-String Electrics >  Mandobird Regrets?

## Mandobart

I've been wanting an electric mando for some time now.  It looks like there are deals to be had on the epiphone mandobird right now.  I have a lower end mandolin and a mid-range OM that don't get much play now that I have a nice hand-built custom version of each.  However, I don't regret the cheaper instrument purchases.  They are still fun to pick and take on camping trips or out Christmas caroling in the cold and wet.

So, I'm thinking of a mandobird, but wondering if any of you more experienced e-mando players have been there, done that, and have regrets on the purchase?  I've searched through the threads on this forum and the electric social group and haven't found this specifically addressed.  Thanks!

----------


## Schlegel

Have one.  Like all inexpensive factory instruments, it will need a setup and I'd ditch the plastic nut for some bone.  Now that really good pickups are available to put in it (Almuse), I have no complaints.  The only thing I might do is get a 2-humbucker mando for a different sound, but you're talking triple the price or more there.  If you can solder at all, you'll be fine.

----------


## Dan Hulse

I own a 4 string, purchased off ebay (because I couldn't find a used one locally). Turned out to be stamped "USED" on the back of the head stock, (a B-stock, or resold instrument). I complained to the seller who gave me a partial refund, but I ended up spending more than that getting it set up to be playable. Found out too late that they are infamous for quality control issues on this model. If I did it again I would spend more up front for a custom built, search one out & play it first or get an iron clad return policy. All three if possible.

----------


## journeybear

I love my MandoBird. Even though I know it would be improved by some modification along the lines of what schlegel advises, this is so many steps up from what I had been using that it's a genuine thrill to play it. I do put it through some effects: EQ/gain pedal, a Yamaha Rex50 that I got in 1988, for distortion (fattening) and reverb (sustain), and a Morley volume-wah, and the sound I get through these is pretty flexible. That is, I get to do a lot of stuff without changing the settings, just through musicality. Now, *I* know - because I have greater familiarity with the instrument and its capabilities than does the audience - that this could be better. And when I get to the point that I am playing serious venues and making serious recordings - where closer listening makes imperfections more readily apparent - I am going to have to do more serious tweaking, or make a step up altogether. But for now, I am really enjoying it. Just being able to make a three-fret bend is such a gas!  :Mandosmiley: 

BTW, I also have a Fender five-string which I have not taken to, somehow. But it did come with a gig bag, which I use for my acoustic Gibson A. And so far, no one has tried to steal it. Maybe Fender's mandolin reputation is helping.  :Wink:

----------


## Mandobart

Thanks everyone for the input.  Sometimes I can see the future...hm, looks like I'll buy a mandobird, later upgrade with Almuse pickup, later get a custom build electric...

----------


## Dan Hulse

They show up on the MC classified on occasion, you could always post a wanted ad. You might be fortunate and come across one that's already been dialed in and upgraded for close to the cost of new. Now all you need to decide is 4 or 8 strings. Well, then there's the question of amplification and effects, you gotta have some of those, esp. distortion/overdrive etc... It's nice to have choices!

----------


## rico mando

i actually  bought 2- 4 string birds . i had no major issue's with them though i have heard of horror story's . not sure if we get a different batch here in canada . had to lower the action at the nut . and whatever scale they used for cutting frets i think they might have been a hair off so you never could get dead on accurate intonation up the neck. i had routed out a second pickup and put in 2 bass pick ups . it was ok but the volume was low. any how they make a great cheap work horse that you do not have to worry about getting stolen on road . but as far as upgrading it at a total cost of approx $500 for the mando once finished) i would recommend you could buy better mando that already has the better gear for a little more.

----------


## Ed Goist

> I've been wanting an electric mando for some time now.  It looks like there are deals to be had on the epiphone mandobird right now.  I have a lower end mandolin and a mid-range OM that don't get much play now that I have a nice hand-built custom version of each.  However, I don't regret the cheaper instrument purchases.  They are still fun to pick and take on camping trips or out Christmas caroling in the cold and wet.
> ...snip...


Hi. Is the lower-end mandolin nice enough to consider adding a pick-up system to it?
If you took what you planned on spending on the Mandobird, and instead spent that electrifying the lower-end acoustic you might end-up with a better playing 'electric' mandolin. Plus, it could still serve as an all-occasion or practice acoustic.
Just a thought.

----------


## Schlegel

> but as far as upgrading it at a total cost of approx $500 for the mando once finished) i would recommend you could buy better mando that already has the better gear for a little more.


$500?!!!   I spent about $100 after purchase....300 total

----------


## journeybear

BTW, these seem to show up on ebay pretty often for about $125-150. Musicians Friend lists them for $200, $250 for the eight-string.

----------


## Eddie Sheehy

I have an 8-string mandobird - never upgraded it.  No regrets!

----------


## Robert Moreau

I have an 8 string Mandobird.

It needed a bit of work to fix the intonation (the neck was a bit warped). It also needed the standard set-up work to fix the action.

It's fun to play, and, I think, a good deal for the money, but if I were to go back in time I think I would buy a better quality instrument. My purpose for buying it was to have a "silent" mandolin so I don't bother the neighbors during late night practices. For that purposes it has served me well.

Rob

----------


## Mandobart

> Hi. Is the lower-end mandolin nice enough to consider adding a pick-up system to it?
> If you took what you planned on spending on the Mandobird, and instead spent that electrifying the lower-end acoustic you might end-up with a better playing 'electric' mandolin. Plus, it could still serve as an all-occasion or practice acoustic.
> Just a thought.


Good thought Ed, but I already have done that with piezo pickups, and what I'm wanting now is a full-on solid body electric for playing in a couple of rock & blues bands I jam with.  Can't get enough volume without feedback on my electrified acoustic instruments, and I really don't want to fill one of them with foam or something.

----------


## Ed Goist

Yep, sounds like you need a true electric...
You know...
I have a really nice amp and several effects pedals that I haven't even touched since getting a mandolin...
I think I may start watching the classifieds & E-Bay for a Harmony Batwing!...That's the e-mando for me!

----------


## Eric Howard

I tried the 4 string and sent it back--action and intonation were too far off for me to fool with.  For just a little more money, the Eastwood Mandocaster looks a lot nicer.

----------


## journeybear

I do have one regret. On a few occasions, while playing on the street - and I do mean with the wah-wah and through an amp, obviously live music - people have asked me, "What is that, Guitar Hero?"  :Disbelief:  I understand they are comparing in what passes for their minds the general size of what they are seeing with what they recall of the game gear, but this has strings, frets, no little buttons, and NO COMPUTER!!! Really, people! So my regret is that the designers didn't somehow make it look more like a real instrument than a toy. My musician friends recognize immediately that it looks like a scaled-down Explorer, which is cool, but they are vastly outnumbered by the yahoos - I'm sorry, the general public - and particularly, the guys-who-have-had-a-few-and-now-must-show-off-for-their-girlfriends segment of the population. GRRR!  :Mad: 

Oh, and as someone mentioned - the nut. It does stand up just a bit high and have sharp corners. I filed down the point so it doesn't hurt so much, but its height is just a bit distracting.

----------


## rico mando

> $500?!!!   I spent about $100 after purchase....300 total


 so you kept the original tuners and did not install a second high end pick up . i spent 300 on two hand wound humbuckers with pick up rings alone for one mando i built, not including shipping( best mando pickups i have heard yet .thank you mr ryder). and a really good set of high end  tuners can run to 100 easily . i am really not big on grovers myself. i guess it comes down how far you want to upgrade . then if you can't do the work yourself there is another expense.

----------


## Schlegel

Ok, that makes sense.  I guess I think of that much work as going beyond upgrade into total customization.  I agree if you might do that much alteration, why not start with a better mandolin.  there's some J Boviers with 2 humbuckers (floor models) up for 550, for example. But for what I spent, I think it's hard to beat.

----------


## rico mando

i agree that your smaller upgrade makes a huge improvement ( and more sense)to the bird and its not worth doing much more to it. i was just considering how much it would cost to customize the bird to equal a higher end emando .and what the financial difference would be . some mandos seem expensive until you consider the quality of the hard ware and electronics and exotic woods.

----------


## Elliot Luber

Get in the game now. Improve it as you can. Start saving for a better instrument, because the more you play it, the more you'll want the serious instrument.  I'm still in the starter electric phase, but by the time I can afford the custom, I'll be more than ready for it. But if I tried to convince the wife about the custom first, I'd still be playing only acoustic.

----------


## meow-n-dolin

I played a mandobird for two years with a blues band,,, no problems at all after I lowered the nut just a tiny bit and set the intonation. Decent neck (just a tiny bit clunky), good sound after processing with some light distortion and compression. The only mod I made was to change the pots, and that didn't make much of a difference. I eventually built a new body for it, but just because I was bored. If I hadn't decided to go the 5-string route, I'd still be playing it regularly. Not fancy, but certainly gets the job done.

----------


## eadg145

I've been inside three Mandobirds now, so I know a bit about them.  Build quality is hit-or-miss, depending on the factory where it was built. (The Korean was the best right out of the box.) The four-string version works best, as they use individual saddles for the strings so setting intonation is easier and more precise (minus any fretboard issues you might have.) I also thought the pickup on the four string version sounded better. If you're going to play with a lot of effects and particularly distortion, then I think the four string would be fine.

Any of them seems to need tweaking. Just make sure the neck is mounted straight, and you've got something to work with.  Upgrades are easy on this instrument.

Now on the eight-string model they had to make some compromises, particularly on the bridge. It's one piece straight across, with two screws to adjust the angle/intonation. The stock pickups on the ones I've played were quite weak on the "E" string in particular, and a bit on the "A".  HOWEVER, Pete Mallinson (Almuse) makes a replacement pickup (MB8) for the Mandobird VIII that is not expensive, installs easily, and sounds GREAT!  (Think late 60's early 70's Gibson SG guitar.) I made this upgrade on my Mandobird VIII and I am very pleased. I can play clean and get a nice twinkly mandolin sound, or crank it up and get a very nice SG-like distorted sound. 

I may post more on my adventures inside the Mandobirds at another time. I have a zillion pictures documenting the work.

I think you can go either way here and be pleased: a Mandobird IV for distorted rocking, or a Mandobird VIII with the Almuse pickup for an all-around electric instrument. Both are easy entries from a cost standpoint. Just be sure the neck is set right, and you'll have something to work with.

Enjoy!

cheers, 

David

----------


## rico mando

well everybody heard about the bird. bird bird bird .bird is the word . bird bird bird . the bird is the word . well have you heard about the bird. bird bird bird the bird is the word. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZThquH5t0ow

----------


## John Flynn

I regret buying mine. Despite a professional setup, a pickup upgrade, all new wiring and pots and JazzMando Mandobird strings, I never cared for it, about half because I became convinced that a 4-string, solid-body electric mandolin is just not a good concept and half because I just didn't think the Mandobird is a good design or well built. Just MHO, because the OP asked.

----------


## meow-n-dolin

Hi John:  Your humble opinion is certainly as relevant as any of ours  :Smile:   I too think the 4 string emando is a rather curious concept... but it is interesting and I have had lots of fun with it. BUT,, add a 5th string and its a whole new world  :Smile:

----------


## journeybear

I think it's a good entry-level emando. It's entirely possible that my feelings for it are tempered by my not being an entry level player, so with my effects and general know-how I am able to get it to sound pretty real without trying too hard. You may want to modify it or put that money toward a swankier axe further on down the road, but for getting your feet wet in this river you can't beat the price. My next step in this area is more likely a decent 8-string rather than a snazzier 4-string, because I really do want that ringing double string sound. But I know I will be sacrificing the string bending to have that, and I am rather fond of this capability. Of course, I could be mollified with a whammy bar ...  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Mandobart

Update on this thread:  my Mandobird VIII arrived today from Musician's Friend.  I paid $199 for what was advertised as a used, very good condition instrument.  Mine claims to be from Indonesia.  When it arrived it looked new.  I still can't find any wear marks, but I'm certainly not complaining.  Thoughts so far, after ~ 2 hours with it - finish, feel, are all fine, and better than I expected for a $200 instrument.  The bridge is not a "tunematic" style; as posted above you can only adjust the angle of the saddle and the action, can't individually adjust intonation for each pair of strings.  So setting intonation is like doing it on an acoustic mando.  As others posted, I have not been able to get the intonation perfect all the way up the neck.  But, I can get it acceptable.  The tone pot seems to have a bent shaft, there is a little wobble as it rotates, but it works fine.  Sound through my old Peavey is pretty cool!  The E pair of strings are definitely weak as also posted above, so I think a pickup upgrade is in order.  Thank again everyone, gotta go play...

----------


## rico mando

enjoy your bird and you can get replacement bridges that should help with intonation moongazer music i think has some in stock

----------


## CES

Gotta say I love mine, though I'm a hack, so we fit well together!!  (I have a 4 string model, pretty good intonation, and no e string issues)...125 bucks plus shipping used but in new condition...

----------


## Ed Goist

Mandobart, congratulations on the new Mandobird!
We'd love to see pics, and a video, too.
Enjoy!

----------


## journeybear

Didn't know the VIII didn't have the adjustable bridges - surprised at that. Both my IVs - one from Indonesia, one from China - have them. They were both from ebay and listed as used, though I didn't see any wear. I think one was from a music store, the other from a pawn shop, and their "used" rating may just have meant that they weren't technically new, having been hanging on the wall for a while. BTW, both have stickers saying they were inspected and set up in the USA, FWIW. Well, enjoy!  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Mattg

The intonation was so far off on my VIII that I had to move the entire bridge assembly. Drilled new holes and everything. Other than that, the action was workable, I did a nicer job of leveling and crowning the frets than the factory did.

I've also noticed a crackle over the amp if my fingers brush the pickguard. I'm guessing it needs some serious shielding.

For me, this is a practice instrument, it's very quiet and I can listen and mix other tracks through my headphones. I don't perform or jam with it so I'm not expecting much. It works pretty well for me in this context.

----------


## journeybear

Do you have a different emando for playing out and/or with others? I'm pretty happy with my IV though I know it's not perfect. Even so, it's a lot more like what I want than I had been using before, and I still haven't bonded with my Fender 5-string Mandocaster.

----------


## Mike Bromley

> My purpose for buying it was to have a "silent" mandolin so I don't bother the neighbors during late night practices. For that purposes it has served me well.


Ditto for me, although I had to dicker over the price at the dealership....the g-strings were practically touching at the nut.  A new slot fixed that.  The screws holding the neck on were loose.  The neck relief was such that you couldn't adjust the action  lower without shimming the neck heel to angle the neck back.  I do like the odd body shape for playing while seated.  And for portability, tit fits in leftover spaces in overhead luggage bins on my long journeys overseas.  Still needs some more tweaking, though.

----------


## Mandobart

So I just just received my new fully intonable bridge yesterday from Moongazer.  I'm travelling this week, so I won't have a chance to put in  on for a week or so.  The saddles are made of threaded rod, don't have any specific slots.  Just wondering, do most people let the strings ride in the threads of the barrels, or do they file slots in each barell for the strings?  Seems like potential for breaking strings just letting them ride in the thread roots.

----------


## flatt

... I don't own one ... but there's something that has been left out of all of these posts ... the Mandobird just LOOKS so cool! I wish I had one!

----------


## Soundfarmer Pete

> ... I don't own one ... but there's something that has been left out of all of these posts ... the Mandobird just LOOKS so cool! I wish I had one!


I must agree......loads of nice Firebirds recently in the Private Collection features in Guitar & Bass magazine - must confess, I`m sorely tempted to build a 5 string  :Cool:

----------


## Daniel Nestlerode

Definitely, a very attractive design.  Whoever in Gibson/Epiphone thought up the Mandobird was having a very good day.

Pete, if you do build one, use banjo tuners!  My one complaint about the execution of the Mandobird, on a purely visual level, is the protrusion of the tuning machines beyond the headstock.

Daniel

----------


## Ben Milne

No regrets about my VIII here. - I'm glad the OP bit the bullet. 
 a few simple mods and the birds can be a very decent backup/2nd Emando later on once you find _the One_.  (admittedly I went a little ott but it sure has been fun.)

Daniel, here's two mandobird headstocks I installed Steinbergers on.
I will say they get a little tight for room on the stock VIII headstock, though I'm happy to put up with it, they do wonders at staying in tune so its basically string changes that can be fiddly.  

 I'd like to see Pete M do a neck thru non-reverse 'dola'bird...

----------


## thistle3585

> Update on this thread:  my Mandobird VIII arrived today from Musician's Friend.  I paid $199 for what was advertised as a used, very good condition instrument.  Mine claims to be from Indonesia.  When it arrived it looked new.  I still can't find any wear marks, but I'm certainly not complaining.  Thoughts so far, after ~ 2 hours with it - finish, feel, are all fine, and better than I expected for a $200 instrument.  The bridge is not a "tunematic" style; as posted above you can only adjust the angle of the saddle and the action, can't individually adjust intonation for each pair of strings.  So setting intonation is like doing it on an acoustic mando.  As others posted, I have not been able to get the intonation perfect all the way up the neck.  But, I can get it acceptable.  The tone pot seems to have a bent shaft, there is a little wobble as it rotates, but it works fine.  Sound through my old Peavey is pretty cool!  The E pair of strings are definitely weak as also posted above, so I think a pickup upgrade is in order.  Thank again everyone, gotta go play...


That's odd. I had it on good authority that the VIII was built in China and the IV was built in Indonesia.  Normally it's origin is printed on the back of the headstock.  To my knowledge, the mandobird never had a tun-o-matic bridge but always sported the hardtail style.  That bridge has gone through some variations as they tried to source it from new vendors.  The Kentucky KM-300E had a TOM bridge but that was discontinued when they moved the production of the instrument to a different plant within China.   

In regards to the replacement bridge from moongazer, the saddles are actually the ones manufactured for the Jaguar Jazzmaster.  It appears to me that they went to a coarser thread about six months or so ago which clearly affected the amount of variance in the spacing.  I think there are some good alternatives but are pretty cost prohibitive in my opinion.  I'm actually surprised that the eight string bridges aren't more expensive as they are because Tom has to discard the springs and screws that come with the Jaguar saddles and replace them with longer ones.

----------


## journeybear

FWIW (prolly not much) I have two IVs, one from Indonesia, one from China, according to the stickers (not printing) on them. Not saying things couldn't get swapped around, but that's what I've got.

----------


## thistle3585

> FWIW (prolly not much) I have two IVs, one from Indonesia, one from China, according to the stickers (not printing) on them. Not saying things couldn't get swapped around, but that's what I've got.


Is one significantly older than the other?  I remember several year back that it was difficult to get a hold of one because the factory was back ordered on them for a long time.  Then when they came in, there was a lot of complaints about the necks warped and people noticed that they were marked as being from Indonesia.  This centered around the NAMM show in 05 and it was also right around the time that the tsunami hit.  

FWIW, I really do have better things to do than track the production of mandobirds, but I was approached about designing a new bridge for the eight string models which is why I've had a bit of interest in them. I think I'll go find a Loar discussion and cleanse my soul.   :Smile:

----------


## cstewart

I just got an VIII and I believe the sticker says Indonesia.

----------


## journeybear

Sorry, Andrew. Didn't mean anything, just offering my 2¢. Not hazarding a guess as to how or why any of this should be so, just that's what I got. Explaining the vicissitudes of the odd goings-on in the mando-world on the other side of the earth is a fools's errand. Don't blame you for running screaming to the door! 

BTW, Jim MacDaniel's been holding out on us. For a lark I went to his Zazzle storefront (as suggested in his signature) and found this T-shirt design.

----------


## Daniel Nestlerode

> No regrets about my VIII here. - I'm glad the OP bit the bullet. 
>  a few simple mods and the birds can be a very decent backup/2nd Emando later on once you find _the One_.  (admittedly I went a little ott but it sure has been fun.)
> 
> Daniel, here's two mandobird headstocks I installed Steinbergers on.
> I will say they get a little tight for room on the stock VIII headstock, though I'm happy to put up with it, they do wonders at staying in tune so its basically string changes that can be fiddly.  
> 
>  I'd like to see Pete M do a neck thru non-reverse 'dola'bird...


Very cool.  And much more inn keeping with the Firebird esthetic.

Oops I was trying to reply to Ben and his pics of Mandobird headstocks.

Daniel

----------


## Soundfarmer Pete

> I'd like to see Pete M do a neck thru non-reverse 'dola'bird...


That`s an interesting thought.......might have a crack at a tenor (anything larger like an octave would have to be bolt on....only got a tiny workshop). :Whistling:

----------


## Ed Goist

Does the Mandobird VIII have a radiused fretboard?
One would think it would, since it's an electric, but I can't find any reference to this anywhere.
Thanks.

----------


## Mandobart

> Does the Mandobird VIII have a radiused fretboard?


Hard to say, as I don't have any gages to measure.  I could have checked a couple nights ago when I had the strings off to replace the bridge, but I didn't.  If it is radiused, it is a greater radius (less curve) than on my Morris (based on visual comparo).  Also has bigger frets, again don't know the size.  Coupled with the light gauge stock strings, it is very easy to play.  The nut slots do sit high, so I'm carefully filing down to lower the action on the first few frets

----------


## Trip

I got my mandobird 4 right here on the cafe a long while back and it had a great setup from the previous owner, neck is super skinny but feels great, original tuners hold a tune well, still have the plastic nut, crappy pickup, strung with Jazz mando/bird strings....  all i have done is change the pots, sounds great with the right effects, best $150 instrument I have ever played.....

----------


## Darren Bailey

I have the eight stringed bird and I'm happy with it. Even with a replacement pickup I have to turn the tone knob all the way if I want a strong E string. I think it looks the business and recorded it sounds great. I must admit I always play it through something - a delay, distortion or zoom pedal, but as that electrified sound was the whole reason I wanted a solid body mandolin I have no complaints.

----------


## bjc

I had a mandobird for a while and other than getting the nut cut so that it would intonate correctly I made no mods and I enjoyed it. Then I got a 5-string Schwab and sold it through the Cafe...They'll pop up in classifieds...

----------


## mandolinstew

did not care for the mandobird, sold it and bought the Gold 
Tone 4 string solid body electric for $300 new, very happy with this except for the weak pickup,took care of this with a preamp and now it sounds great

----------


## rico mando

was wondering how the goldtone sounded . i like the look but prefer 5 string

----------


## mandolinstew

> was wondering how the goldtone sounded . i like the look but prefer 5 string


i could not afford a JBovier 5 string,so i took a chance and ordered the Gold Tone.i can only compare it to the mandobird.i play acoustic mandolin in a band and sometimes we do a swing,jazz or blues tune.the guitarplayer switches from acoustic to es 335 electric and i play the Gold Tone.i plug it into a dbx tube preamp.we both play through the Bose 
L1 at all times and everything sounds fine.

----------


## Jody Barbary

I bought one of these because it was comfy to play (liked the radius on the fretboard) and I thought it'd be cool to run some crazy effects through a tiny little mandolin (all my buddies are leccy guitarists), soon found out the machine heads aren't worth bothering with, the nut is rubbish, cruddy single coil pickup isn't worth bothering with. These are serious flaws that SHOULD have been worked out BEFORE the instrument left the factory.
I'm in the process of reworking mine (I'm a stubborn bugger and refuse to just throw away an instrument I paid good money for) so it's meant fitting TWO (obviously just one set ain't enough for the VIII, which mine is) of those gearless Steinberger machine heads, getting a guitar tech to fit two humbuckers (one flush up with the neck, the other flush up with the bridge) plus a switch to swap between 'em, managed to snap the plastic nut by trying to fit fatter strings (basically trying to get around the sound being a bit thready at the top end of the register) and of course if you actually plan to take the instrument anywhere you'll need a hard case which you'll need to customise yourself because there ain't no such thing as a hard case for the mandobird.
On the plus side, the fret spacings on the neck are pretty decent, everything else can be either fixed/ altered/ improved until you get an instrument you can actually get a decent sound out of.
Maybe I'm just old fashioned, but I tend to think if you buy an instrument brand new, irrespective of price, it's not an unreasonable assumption to think you're going to be able to play it then and there.
I didn't find that with the mandobird, I like the look of it and I'm 90% sure that when I finish with all these modifications it'll be a sweet instrument but prepare yourself for a bad time getting to that point.
Incidentally, I own and play an electric/ accoustic epiphione "A" style mandolin (sorry, forget which model) and it sounds great for the price.

----------


## Ben Milne

I gotta say the action fret size and board layout on my 'bird is propably my favourite out of all my instruments which includes two really nice instruments from reputable emando builders.
With regard to the tuners i think they are a a little clustered even with stock pegs, but this of course inherent part of being mandolin no matter the brand. I really do enjoy the gearless tuners on this one.

----------


## eadg145

> and of course if you actually plan to take the instrument anywhere you'll need a hard case which you'll need to customise yourself because there ain't no such thing as a hard case for the mandobird.


Actually, Jody, you will be pleased to know that the Access Level 3 hard shell case fits the Mandobird perfectly. I got mine from Elderly. NFI

cheers, 

David

----------


## alotawatts

MandoBird VIII
  Replaced the bridge to get the intonation correct. Upgraded the pickup, new strings .....now I play it daily.
Strumming and picking up towards the neck gives a nice acoustic sound. For the $$$ loving it.
thumbsup

----------


## journeybear

Knowing I had a big performance coming up, I changed the strings on my MandoBird IV, putting on a set of ultralights I got from emando.com (Thanks, Martin!) that let me get a three-fret bend  :Disbelief:  that goes a long way toward compensating for having no whammy bar.  :Mandosmiley:  I also took the time to adjust the intonation, which I found surprisingly off. I think they really should have placed the bridge 1cm closer to the nut, as the mini-bridges are about maxed out in that direction. Anyway, it is a lot closer to being the way I want it than before, and while still not perfect, I felt a lot better about attempting to do this:

----------


## rico mando

[QUOTE=journeybear;944652]I also took the time to adjust the intonation, which I found surprisingly off. I think they really should have placed the bridge 1cm closer to the nut, as the mini-bridges are about maxed out in that direction. Anyway, it is a lot closer to being the way I want it than before, and while still not perfect, I felt a lot better about attempting to do this:

i have heard this complaint from others , i had bought 2 birds  from my local store and i did have to adjust the nut height to get a proper Ab Eb Bb F the bridge placement was ok  . but i think mine came from a different factory to be sold in  canada   . i can not remember where  as i sold off both birds . i have no regrets about selling them as i am a born again 5 stringer

----------


## Dan Hulse

> No regrets about my VIII here. - I'm glad the OP bit the bullet. 
>  a few simple mods and the birds can be a very decent backup/2nd Emando later on once you find _the One_.  (admittedly I went a little ott but it sure has been fun.)
> 
> Daniel, here's two mandobird headstocks I installed Steinbergers on.
> I will say they get a little tight for room on the stock VIII headstock, though I'm happy to put up with it, they do wonders at staying in tune so its basically string changes that can be fiddly.  ..


Those Steinberger tuners look sweet! I heard that those now come standard on new firebirds. Does it make it any easier to change strings?
All 4 sting models I have seen come with fully adjustable barrel style bridges, while the 8 string model has a slightly adjustable bar style (depth & angle set together).
If there is a radius to my fretboard, it must match the curvatue of the Earth, it's that flat. I've got an old trombone case for mine. (It's overkill, but was cheap).

----------


## journeybear

Trombone case - overkill - ya think?!?  :Laughing:  Mine came with a gig bag, which is just fine for now. Not much protection, but extremely portable, and right now that's more important.  :Wink:

----------


## Ben Milne

With regard to firebirds, I think the Epiphones come with Steinbergers, while the Gibsons are reissues and retain the traditional banjo style tuners.  The nicest thing is how accurate the tuners are, (40:1) from memory. 
Unfortunately they only come in sets of six... At least the numbers for two sets work out for a 4string and 8string.  Once you're used to the restringing method, (directions are on the Stew-Mac site) they really are a joy to use. 

8 string bridges made by the cafe's own Andrew Jerman with individually intonatable courses are available from moongazer music.

----------


## Soundfarmer Pete

40:1 tuners?
Yikes........what to do to stop the boredom setting in? ........maybe a peg winder made to fit a power drill  :Wink:

----------


## Ben Milne

Check them out, Pete, they operate in a completely different manner.  To restring, you pull the string through, lock it off, trim it and wind it up. Hardly need to touch them once they're up to pitch and very accurate. Really no more annoying than the stock tuners

Actually I have a mandobird regret, I have moved interstate and left my 'bird back in QLD in storage... (along with my HT5) oh how I miss them.
Once I get it I'll be hankering to upgrade the pickup the your Humbucking model, but i'll hold the order until I know it's a bit closer to being possible. I think you only did the single coil when I got the current one, it does sound fantastic so no real hurry for now.

----------


## rico mando

> 40:1 tuners?
> Yikes........what to do to stop the boredom setting in? ........maybe a peg winder made to fit a power drill


i have one of those drill attachments for peg winding , glows in the dark too . bought from stew mac

----------


## Alfactor

> I think I may start watching the classifieds & E-Bay for a Harmony Batwing!...That's the e-mando for me!


Hi Ed, I drifted to this thread after considering a Kent electric. (I now have an active lead on a Mandobird) I commented there that I did once own and sell a Godin A8 -- a VERY nice handling instrument, but one that never let me feel part of the electronic action.  I was fortunate afterwards to find a beater Batwing and grabbed it despite a bit of price gauge.  It has been way more fun to play!  All board comments about its inherent build qualities are true -- but it is still way cool and those little treble and volume knobs do make a difference.  Get one and wail away!

----------


## Alfactor

OK, thanks to the comments, cautions, and sense of fun conveyed through this thread, I ordered and just my new Mandobird in the mail.  I bought it so that I wouldn't disturb the wife or cats (questionable about whose criticisms are worse) but I think it will be on my shoulder whenever I play with my friends.  Their take after night #1 was "when is a guitar not a guitar ... and how are you getting that sound?"  I have followed advice here and placed orders for the Moongazer/Almuse pick-up and the Jazzmando strings.  I haven't had this much fun since learning the 2-fingered C  chord!  I think I should be very afraid of a future when I see/ try a 5-string!

----------


## journeybear

I had a problem the other night when the E string broke 2/3 of the way through the first set. At the break I got out an old one to replace it, but it could not would not cooperate. There is some sort of small piece of sheet metal inside there, that has to be pushed back or something for a string to be threaded through from the back then over the mini-bridge. A new string with a nice straight shape passes through OK; a used string whose end has been bent around a tuning post - not so much. I wrestled with this for the better part of a half hour to no avail, then gave up. This should have been an easy job, and would have been if I only had the right tool. Played the rest of the night with three strings - an interesting challenge, I suppose, but the guitarist's brother was in town and doing some video shooting. I doubt any of that is going to be usable. Anyway, I have no idea what that metal is doing there, but unless someone convinces me otherwise, I am going to take the axe apart and remove that. Seems like a serious design flaw to me.

----------


## Soundfarmer Pete

One thing that might smooth the restringing (and reduce breakages at the bridge end)......If you have a Dremel or another such mini drill, blend into the hole and round off the base plate where the string angles over towards the saddle with a small rotary diamond file to remove any sharpness.
Common Strat tremolo mod.
Hope this makes sense!
CheeryBye

----------


## journeybear

Good thinking, but Dremel have I none.  :Frown:  _However,_ I discovered upon removing the bridge assembly that the holes that go through the body for the ball ends to anchor are _drilled in the wrong place_!  :Disbelief:  Just slightly offset, mind you, but enough to cause the difficulty I described. I widened the hole a bit with the limited tools available (small screwdrivers), but I will have to borrow a drill to do this right, as I will likely run into the same situation when trying to replace a broken string with a used one at a gig. Unbelievable really - seriously shoddy workmanship. And this passed inspection, too. Inspector #7 is going to be hearing from me, soon.  :Mad:

----------


## Soundfarmer Pete

:Whistling: Glad I`m not #7

----------


## journeybear

I wish you were! You seem to have your act together, and would never have missed such an obvious defect.  :Wink:  The sticker on this says it was "100% inspected and set-up in the USA," which implies that two sets of eyes missed this. Yep - #7 deserves to get a bit of #2 for this.  :Laughing:

----------


## Ed Goist

Inspector # 7 has likely never played, nor even heard, an amplified Mandobird.
He or she likely has no emotional investment in the instrument's quality.
I bet this has never happened to one of Pete's mandolins, has it Pete?  :Smile: 
Pete, who inspects your mandolins for quality?...Oh wait, that would be you, wouldn't it?  :Wink:

----------


## journeybear

Well ... it's still his _job,_ and one would think whether holes in parts that are _supposed_ to match up _actually_ match up would be on the checklist!  :Laughing:  I don't expect much will arise from my complaint, since I am not the original owner nor does any warranty apply, but it would be beneficial for other potential buyers if the MandoBirdbrains would learn to be a bit more conscientious.  :Wink:

----------


## Ed Goist

Agreed. And, in fairness, a lot of folks seems to speak very highly of these e-mandos.
I wonder if this is one of those problems that just fell through the cracks.
Either way, I'm glad you found a fix JB. 
BTW, I think your Mandolbird sounds *great*, though I'm sure most of that is because of your mods and rig!

----------


## journeybear

Why, thank you! You're too kind.  :Redface:  I think I get lucky often enough that I get by. The rig is old and pretty iffy, and this is really my first mod, and won't affect the sound. It's mostly my mind, or rather a matter of mind over matter, and a willingness to work with happenstance and chaos that gets me through. I actually got compliments - embarrassing, really - about how well I played last time, even with only three strings. Even from someone who has been to more shows than anyone else and should know better. Me, I shudder when I think about checking out the video. Hope something can be salvaged.  :Whistling:

----------


## Ed Goist

JB; your version of the Star Spangled Banner is one of my 10 favorite e-mando videos ever!
If that's just _"getting by"_ I don't have a prayer!
I bet your 3-string video is much better than you think.

----------


## journeybear

Geez! This really IS getting embarrassing!  :Redface:  To think I could be on the same list as Jeff Bird and The Cowboy Junkies doing "Wrong Piano" - high praise indeed. Well, see if you can wangle a Key West vacation this winter, or better yet, some sort of press junket from the station. Must be some way ...  :Wink:  Or maybe there is some festival in your area that might be interested in a post-psychedelic Americana band. We have gotten an offer from one in Iowa weekend before Fourth of July, and it would be great to turn this into a mini-tour. Just thinkin' out loud ... and getting pretty far off-topic ...  :Whistling:

----------


## Avantgardener

Hi, i am new to Mandolin Cafe after just discovering it recently and reading the threads about emandos, especially Mandobird VS. Eastman. This used Mandobird 4 string i just bought is not a regret.  I paid $150 used off of Amazon and being my first mandolin, it seems to play very easy.  I was a uke player before and had never played a mandolin.  This instrument is seems to contradict my original fears of metal strings and high action.  I don't believe the previous owner even touched it as far as a setup,  but it sounds great clean through my new Vox Mini 3 amp. Maybe once I actually learn something about mandolin playing I might find this instrument's inadequacies, but for now it's great.

I have to blame Warren Ellis for this purchase!

----------


## journeybear

Hello and welcome to the Café! That's about what I paid for mine - including shipping - off ebay, both of them, both from music stores. I guess they got tired of seeing them hanging on their walls. They both seem pretty new. I don't have a problem with the action. The only problems I've had are the nut having a sharply squared-off corner that digs into my hand a bit, the pots having a less-than-linear response, the screws on the mini-bridges being a tad too short to get the intonation 100% right, and the recent discovery of the holes for the strings being drilled in the wrong place. Other than that, no regrets!  :Whistling: 

I'm thinking I could resolve both of the last two issues by moving the bridge assembly, but that seems a bit more complicated than I want to get with it. I keep thinking, "Well, whaddaya want for 150 bucks?" I have to say, well, I'd like an instrument that works, at least has the basics covered. But no regrets.  :Grin:

----------


## Avantgardener

I had no idea of the holes being drilled wrong. I have not needed to change a string yet.  I guess I will find out then.  I originally had my heart set on an Eastwood Airline Mandola in seafoam green, but the fact that they didn't offer a 4 string model was the deciding factor.  Hopefully they will in the future, although I am loving the bird!

----------


## journeybear

I was referring to the problem I outlined a few posts earlier. Thought you'd read up to this point ...  :Whistling:

----------


## rwij

I am looking for an electric mandolin.  The 4-string Mandobird is one option.  But I am really looking for a 5-string mando.  So one option a Blue Star 5-string Mandoblaster the other is a 5-string Mojolin kit by Moongrazer Music:
http://www.moongazermusic.com/index.html.

What can anyone tell me about the Blue Star's Mandoblaster?
About Fender's Telecaster & Mandocaster?
Does any one know anything about Moongrazer Music's kits?

----------


## Ed Goist

> I am looking for an electric mandolin...snip...But I am really looking for a 5-string mando.  So one option a Blue Star 5-string Mandoblaster the other is a 5-string Mojolin kit by Moongrazer Music...snip...


Another model you might want to look at is the JBovier EMC-5. I had an EMC-4 that I thought was a very nice electric mandolin, and the EMC-5 is right in the same price range as the Mandoblaster. Here's a dealer who seems to have a sunburst EMC-5 in stock. (NFI)

----------


## Ronny

> Does any one know anything about Moongrazer Music's kits?


I have built one... My emando is nice and plays well... For me, she's a very good mando...

----------

